# Head butted in the stomach...



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

My pregnant doe(4 months in) was head butted in the stomach by a lamb... It wasn't very hard and it was kinda in the ribs but I'm worried about her. would she be acting different if there was something wrong with the baby? Is there any signs I could be looking for of somethings wrong with the baby?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing to be on the lookout for is blood presentation, but I bet she & BABIES WILL BE JUST FINE.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sure she'll be completely fine. I understand your worry though. My gals are rowdy during feeding time (I still haven't taken the time to train them to individual stations) and they take some pretty hard hits without any problems for the fetuses.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok good thanks! This is my first doe and her first baby so it's all new


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Over the years I have had one doe abort due to violent repeated ramming against a bldg.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a 50/50 chance. Because you never know. I have had witnessed some get hit and then the doe did abort, yet some did not. 

It is hoping you don't see blood.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's been a few days and there's no blood so I geuss that means she's ok?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think so.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There have been times my one doe (bottom of the pecking order) got rammed pretty hard in the tummy. Stops my heart every time. She has, thankfully, never aborted. Her first year we had a pretty bad bully doe. So we sold her. Now she doesn't get butt as much, but being the lowest in the pecking order, it does happen during feeding time especially. Just one of those things - goats butt each other.


----------

